# Natalia Osipova



## ldiat




----------



## Barelytenor

I don'r pretend to be a ballet critic or connoisseur, but this to me is just a miracle of movement. Such incredible grace and strength, although disguised under taffeta and crinoline.

I am a big, ungainly guy, 6 feet 1 inch tall with size 14 shoes (yes, they look a bit like skis, but I would look funny with little tiny feet, now, wouldn't I?), 230 pounds, but at nearly age 70 I can still go out and run a few miles ... slowly. I am certainly built all wrong to be a fast runner! And I've never been much of a dancer, although in my younger and thinner days I got a couple of compliments from the girls I danced with. One of them has stayed with me all these years, so she is prejudiced and I don't much believe her. But I appreciate her support! 

Anyway. This lady is wonderful! Thanks for posting this.

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Sissone

Russian Ballet school it is always grace and brilliant technique.N.Osipova proves that.


----------



## Marsilius

The finest live ballet performance I've ever seen was when the Bolshoi brought Osipova and Ivan Vasiliev to London to dance _Don Quixote_. Osipova and Vasiliev were an item in those days and their personal chemistry was wonderful to behold. _Don Quixote_ provided them with iconic signature roles. A performance was broadcast to cinemas from the Bolshoi and it is an utter disgrace that it has never been released on Blu-ray/DVD.


----------



## Zhdanov

ldiat said:


>


here's a complete video of the ballet -


----------



## HoneyBee

Osipova is an amazing dancer. I think she has helium or so in her tutu to fly like this through the air  I never had the chance to see her live though. I hope I will have the chance one day!


----------

